# DTS Connect/Interactive not working with Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0



## DheJariaad (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

I just bought a new motherboard Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (and other components too, actually the whole PC is new). One of the reasons to buy that was the information on the manufacturer's site: Asus says this motherboard has DTS Connect and DTS UltraPC II: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_EVO_R20/

I've been waiting these properties for years and at the purchase date it seemed that I would finally get them. The product came yesterday. I hooked up everything, installed Windows 7 and the audio drivers... but no DTS anywhere!?

I downloaded the drivers from Asus' site, then from Realtek's site (this has ALC892) and even tried the installation DVD that came with the motherboard. But no.. none of them made the DTS available.

I got the UltraPC work with my headphones when I "cheated" the drivers that I have connected stereo speakers. But still, not a sign of DTS in S/PDIF settings. I've tried to find those DTS Connect/Interactive settings for S/PDIF digital out from Realtek HD Audio driver and from the audio properties/manager of Windows but haven't found.

What should I have to do to make those work? Why it's so hard with DTS? Digital output (optical, toslink) is working well, just playing music through it atm. I'm using Windows 7 Pro 64 bit version, could the 64 bit be a problem?


----------

